# need new games to play



## travistee (Oct 31, 2009)

I use a Kong chew toy. I tell him to find his toy. He brings it. I throw it and he catches it or brings it back.

I need ideas for other games to teach him.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

It's kind of silly and old-fashioned, but maybe you can teach him to jump through a hula hoop. 
You could also buy some agility equipment, such as a tunnel, ramp, or teeter totter.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Nosework FTW


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Teach him games which will build for the day when he can go everywhere with....perhaps even off leash.

SuperG


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hide and seek. It's been a long winter, and this has become a favorite.. Hide a treat and tell him to find it. The first couple times, I hid it while he watched me, then I started going in different rooms, upstairs, on top of the desk...etc. I think it's as fun for me as it is for him... It has been a long winter...


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I started adding commands into Cafall's games of fetch. He circles me, jumps, speaks, gets into a heel position, drops the ball or hands off the ball all on command. We've done ball abandonment training. At least that's what I'm calling it.  He'd have to drop the ball mid return on command or watch me throw it while holding a stay by my side. Trust me that one was a lot harder than I expected. lol. Sometimes I get him to run out and then toss the ball real close to me when he's not looking and make him 'search' for it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh loves frisbee and fetch got a ittle boring for me so I taught him to run around things- trees, a chair, whatever. He runs around it and then I throw the frisbee. He also jumps over logs then gets the frisbee. You can get a dvd from leerburg.com called 'Relationship Games for You and Your Dog'. Lots of fun and useful stuff


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

David Winners said:


> Nosework FTW


Yes! this is my go-to for indoor activity.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Flirt pole and incorporate OB into the game.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Teach him to put his toys back into the toy box.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The information and training on this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html work as well for dogs that are older! So many things to teach our dogs.

Course I love going to classes. Amazing how much our dogs can do when WE learn too


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Yes! this is my go-to for indoor activity.


You really want to wear your dog out? Start doing area searches in the woods or on a busy street. 45 minutes of searching will wipe out most dogs and they have a blast.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona and I wrestle. 
I play hide and go seek with her. I will have her stay and run off and hide. Then I call her and she has to come find me. She always does.
I will also make a trail of hot dogs for Fiona to follow. Sometimes I do it in her sight and the next is out of sight.
And of course the always pleasing flirt pole.


----------

